# Sidi SD15?



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

Any user reviews on Sidis all-mountain/enduro/regular old mountain bike riding shoe, the SD15? I'm looking for an alternative to flat pedals but didn't like the slippery narrow soles of my sidi dominator shoes. Had great service from Sidi shoes and Moto boots, so I usually start shopping them first.

Sidi - cycling and motorcycling shoes and clothes


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

I bought a pair. 

After spending probably 15 years or more owning Dominators I wanted something easier to walk in. I grabbed a pair of the Shimano M200s when they came out a few years back and really liked them. When I discovered the SD15, I decided to give them a go and see if I liked them better than the Shimanos.

SD15 is pretty similar fit to a Dominator. The sole is grippier than the Dominators (lets face it, pretty much anything is grippier than the Dominator soles) and the SD15 is easier to walk in. Having said that, the sole is still pretty hard and not as grippy compared to something like the M200 or Giro Terraduros. If you are looking for something that is comfortable to walk in, there are better choices than the SD15 IMO. The SD15 is stiff when pedaling, so if you like the feel of the Dominators on the pedals, then you will probably like the SD15.

In the end, I sold my SD15s. The Shimano shoes were just more comfortable all around.


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

Appreciate the information AOK, good review. 

These are hard to find reviews on, does anyone else have real world experience with Sidi SD15 shoes?


----------



## sohl (Jul 3, 2016)

I bought a pair of sd15 last summer and used them for maybe 15 times, so far they are ok. I was coming from a pair of Sidi XC carbon shoes. They are ok to walk in but Im not sure if I going to keep them or get a pair Shimano ME7 but haven't decided yet. 

They are ok but not perfect for me. I have a narrow fot so they fit me really good


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Very brief review from Dirt Rag here:

Review: Two MTB shoes you can walk in - Dirt Rag


----------



## DTS240 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have three pairs of SIDI shoes: Genius road, Dragon 3 Carbon mtb and the SD 15. 
All SIDI shoes fit me very well and have excellent quality and durability. 

Verdict on the SD 15: Great Shoe. The I would prefer list:
1). more lateral stiffness. Quite a lot more.
2). Genius/Dragon 3 style clasp rather than the ratchet & wires (however this is pretty minor compared to the desire for more lateral stiffness). 

I primarily mountain bike Grand Junction/Fruita/Loma, Colorado. There are some few very specific places where I do not want to be clipped: I use Shimano XT combo flat/clip pedal. The SD 15 are excellent with these as grip on either side of the pedal is always good even if not clipped in, and on those occasions when unclip one foot on the move, clipping back in with the shoes is easy, and if do not get clipped right away, much much better shoe to pedal contact and security than with the slick-bottomed Dragon shoes.

Also, for those hike-a-bike sections - the drop in to Horsethief Bench, the cliff on Mack Ridge, the Widowmaker section - and those technical places that I do not always make, the footing with the SD 15 is secure and quite grippy.

Also, with all of the rock around western Colorado, there is a lot of scuffing of the sides of shoes against rock. The SD 15 practically never shows a mark, whereas the Dragon will show something like tears and damage. Not that I care, but whatever the outside finish of the shoe is tends to hold dust; so unless rinsed off, always dusty looking.

I have used the SD 15 in races in which I have some other years used the Dragon and times were about the same. I also use the SD 15 for Cyclocross season and it fine for me for CX. Weight of the SD 15's are is pretty similar to the Dragon 3 Carbons.

Great all-around shoe. Wish it had more lateral stiffness.


----------

